# Pointing



## Snowangel (Jun 16, 2010)

I took my nine month old male retriever (Sammy) out for a swim yesterday. He absolutely loves to get his floating toy. I noticed he started lowering his head and tucking one of his feet up as he's waiting for his toy to be tossed back into the water. He doesn't tuck his foot up when he's on dry ground. 

I've never had a dog that would do this before and it's pretty cool looking. Is there a way I can get him to do this on land as well? Anytime I see him doing this in the water I tell him he's a good boy. He does it about 50% of the time waiting for his toy while up to his belly in water.

Any advice is much appreciated, thanks


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

not sure how you would teach it, but my Tito does it both on land and on water, although typically only when waiting for something live (or previously alive). I agree, it's pretty cool looking!


----------

